# 27" rim reco's



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

looking for recommendations on 36h, 27" rims for a tandem. building these to some Phil Wood hubs, so hole count is set. 

one's i've found that people have used with tandems

Super Champions
Sun CR-18
Sun M-13

other 27" rims i've found, but not sure if they are strong enough
Mavic Mod4 - i have some ModE2's and they seem pretty lightweight, so i'm not sure how these compare.

Velocity Synergy

any other brands/models to look for? thoughts/experience with these on a tandem? 

team weight is about 350lbs.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

I have had good luck with Velocity rims. Have you looked at Velocity Dyad? I have them on two of my tandems and am very happy with them. 

Have you thought about going to 700c? There is a larger selection of tires for 700c then 27”. I wouldn’t change just to change, however if you are replacing the rims anyway and have 4mm of adjustment on your brakes it would be a good chance to update at no extra cost. If you do go 700c I would look at Velocity Dyad if you plan to use 28mm or wider tires or Velocity Deep V if you plan to use 25mm or smaller tires. I like to run 28mm tires on tandems.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Velocity Dyad or Sun CR-18 (my recommendation)

I've had CR-18s on a few of my bikes, and they're completely bombproof. Plus they have eyelets.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

Sun CR-18's look to be a list topper. they're cheap too. the Dyad would be great, but they only make a 48h in a 27". 

what about the Alex 404's? saw those on a random page and they're pretty inexpensive too.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

I would send an email to Velocity asking about the drilling. [email protected] Their website lists the 27” Dyad as 36h only http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/product.asp?pID=13&cID=17. After reading your last post I checked their USA website and it lists the 27” Dyad as 48h only. http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=628 It looks like one of their websites is wrong.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

moschika said:


> Sun CR-18's look to be a list topper. they're cheap too. the Dyad would be great, but they only make a 48h in a 27".
> 
> what about the Alex 404's? saw those on a random page and they're pretty inexpensive too.


I'd take the Suns over any Alex any day.

Plus, they're made in my home state.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

mibike said:


> I would send an email to Velocity asking about the drilling. [email protected] Their website lists the 27” Dyad as 36h only http://www.velocitywheels.com/store/product.asp?pID=13&cID=17. After reading your last post I checked their USA website and it lists the 27” Dyad as 48h only. http://www.velocityusa.com/default.asp?contentID=628 It looks like one of their websites is wrong.


interesting. I sent them an email. see what i get back. though i am guessing the 36h, 27" is not available in the states. that first link is to their Aussie home site.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> I'd take the Suns over any Alex any day.
> 
> Plus, they're made in my home state.


i've had good luck with Sun rims on my mtbs in the past. too bad the only ones on "sale" are schrader valved (isn't there a way to "convert" them to presta?), though the presta valved versions aren't particularly that expensive. but i found the alexes for $12! but i think i'ld feel more comfortable on double walled rims versus single wall.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

moschika said:


> i've had good luck with Sun rims on my mtbs in the past. too bad the only ones on "sale" are schrader valved (isn't there a way to "convert" them to presta?), though the presta valved versions aren't particularly that expensive. but i found the alexes for $12! *but i think i'ld feel more comfortable on double walled rims versus single wall.*


Oh gods yes! Single-wall rims are teh suck.

Yes, there are either grommets or aluminium sleeves that will convert a schrader hole to a presta hole. Always handy in case you're in Possum Lick and need a tube and all they have is schrader.

If the place you buy the rims from doesn't have grommets and you need some, let me know. I haz tons.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

PlatyPius said:


> Oh gods yes! Single-wall rims are teh suck.
> 
> Yes, there are either grommets or aluminium sleeves that will convert a schrader hole to a presta hole. Always handy in case you're in Possum Lick and need a tube and all they have is schrader.
> 
> If the place you buy the rims from doesn't have grommets and you need some, let me know. I haz tons.


i kind of like the "versatility" of that. does the grommet thing work pretty well? if so, then I won't hesitate to get schrader rims. it's also not hard to use schrader tubes either.  not really sure why they are so "out of favor" on many bikes anyway.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

moschika said:


> i kind of like the "versatility" of that. does the grommet thing work pretty well? if so, then I won't hesitate to get schrader rims. it's also not hard to use schrader tubes either.  not really sure why they are so "out of favor" on many bikes anyway.


 The only real benefit I like about presta valves is the nut holding the valve up when you're trying to get a pump on it. Yes, either grommet or sleeve are easy as pie. And cheap.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

I have used a rim drilled for Schrader valve with a grommet and had no problem.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

mibike said:


> I have had good luck with Velocity rims. Have you looked at Velocity Dyad? I have them on two of my tandems and am very happy with them.
> 
> *Have you thought about going to 700c? *There is a larger selection of tires for 700c then 27”. I wouldn’t change just to change, however if you are replacing the rims anyway and have 4mm of adjustment on your brakes it would be a good chance to update at no extra cost. If you do go 700c I would look at Velocity Dyad if you plan to use 28mm or wider tires or Velocity Deep V if you plan to use 25mm or smaller tires. I like to run 28mm tires on tandems.


i just tried the brake fit test. i want use Paul canti's. I have a set and put one one to see if it will fit but they won't fit with 700c, but do with 27". there isn't enough adjustment with Paul's to make it work. so 27's is the way to go for me.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

moschika said:


> i just tried the brake fit test. i want use Paul canti's. I have a set and put one one to see if it will fit but they won't fit with 700c, but do with 27". there isn't enough adjustment with Paul's to make it work. so 27's is the way to go for me.


That keeps the options down. I have used Sun rims and been happy with them however I like the Velocity rims better. They build up easy and are almost true after tensioning the spokes, have machined sidewalls and tires seam to go on and off easer.

My first choice would be Velocity Dyad if you can get 36h, my second choice would be Velocity Synergy then the Sun CR-18.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

mibike said:


> That keeps the options down. I have used Sun rims and been happy with them however I like the Velocity rims better. They build up easy and are almost true after tensioning the spokes, have machined sidewalls and tires seam to go on and off easer.
> 
> My first choice would be Velocity Dyad if you can get 36h, my second choice would be Velocity Synergy then the Sun CR-18.


i asked a velocity dealer wheelbuilder on the net about the velocity synergy rims because they do come in 27" 36h, but they didn't think they would hold up on a tandem with my team weight. but they also didn't have a suggestion for a 27" rim either. hopefully i'll hear from velocity tomorrow. i asked them about the dyad and if the synergy would work on a tandem. that being said, i found the Suns for $22, so that tips it in their favor.


----------



## mibike (Jun 5, 2008)

moschika said:


> i asked a velocity dealer wheelbuilder on the net about the velocity synergy rims because they do come in 27" 36h, but they didn't think they would hold up on a tandem with my team weight. but they also didn't have a suggestion for a 27" rim either. hopefully i'll hear from velocity tomorrow. i asked them about the dyad and if the synergy would work on a tandem. that being said, i found the Suns for $22, so that tips it in their favor.


Let us know what Velocity has to say. 

Sun CR-18s for $22 is a good price for a good rim.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

mibike said:


> Let us know what Velocity has to say.
> 
> Sun CR-18s for $22 is a good price for a good rim.


here's what Velocity had to say. The 36h Dyad is not available in the US. They just came out this week with the Aero silver, non-machined sidewall, in 27", with 32, 36, 40 hole versions. Though it's not listed on the website yet. They recommended the Aero's over the Synergy's because of thicker sidewalls. 

here's the link to buy them. http://www.shopatron.com/products/productdetail/part_number=3201-630XX/7455.0.1.1 i may still go with the Suns because of cost.


----------



## My Own Private Idaho (Aug 14, 2007)

I hated the last pair of Sun rims I had. It was very difficult to mount tires on them. I tried several different tires, and they were all bad. I switched to Velocity rims, and never looked back.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

My Own Private Idaho said:


> I hated the last pair of Sun rims I had. It was very difficult to mount tires on them. I tried several different tires, and they were all bad. I switched to Velocity rims, and never looked back.


i'm gonna go the velocity aero route now. i got a 36/40 hubset now, and those are the only rims i can find in that combo in 27".


----------

